# Painting of Easter eggs on the special way



## besherat (Apr 26, 2019)

I want to share with you an old recipe,which my grandmother told me long time ago. This recipe is old over the 200 years. I hope to bring here something new, even many of you are the famous chefs, but maybe you never heard about this simply and great recipe. Easter is tomorrow in my country ( an Orthodox church ) and I paint eggs yesterday on Friday. Those special eggs are called Jewish eggs and don't ask me why, I don't know.  
They have a special taste and my kids adore them . We never eat eggs painted with artificial colors. What do you need to do? You must collect onion peel during the whole year. It's simple. Instead of throwing the crust into the trash, you stored it in the bag. Take a big cup of large salt and big cup of oil and that's all. The trick is in the cooking. I buy 90 eggs every year and believe me, we eat it for three days. So let's start with cooking.
Take a big and deep pot, I used 14 Qt ( if I write it right ) and put the peel on the bottom and then eggs and peel again. For 90 eggs I need three rows and then put oil and salt. Put enough water to cover all the eggs and cook it on low heat for 8 hours, yes you see it right ,8 hours. I'm doing it on a wood stove. For those 8 hours what's happened? All the flavors from the onion, oil and salt, goes through the corn of the eggs inside and make a big magic. The egg is smooth and greasy inside, bark is easily removed, egg is salty and has a beautiful taste of black onion. And what is the most important thing is, you may eat them a lot, daily 10 eggs if you want, you'll never have a problem with your stomach for sure. Also, peel makes a wonderful patterns during the cooking process.
Today is a rainy day here so I'll wait for tomorrow to pick some flowers for a bowl in which I'll put the eggs and then I'll take a photo to show you what it looks like.


----------



## besherat (Apr 26, 2019)

As a promised yesterday, İ set up a picture of Jewish eggs


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I ate those a lot as a kid...for some reason my great aunt made them at Passover time (hence the name, "Jewish eggs" perhaps?)


----------



## besherat (Apr 26, 2019)

Chefross, İ am glad to hear that you know those kind of eggs. My grandmother was from Serbia in Europe,and your aunt? İ want to know in which countries people prepare eggs on this way? İt is interesting to say that İ am not a fan of boiled eggs at all and during the whole year,İ can't eat ten pieces,but when Easter comes, 10 are daily mandatory .


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Huevos haminados originated with the Sephardic Jews.


----------



## besherat (Apr 26, 2019)

cheflayne said:


> Huevos haminados originated with the Sephardic Jews.


Oh, I really didn't know that. It would be interesting for me to learn much more about that custom, because I live with it my whole life.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

besherat said:


> Chefross, İ am glad to hear that you know those kind of eggs. My grandmother was from Serbia in Europe,and your aunt? İ want to know in which countries people prepare eggs on this way? İt is interesting to say that İ am not a fan of boiled eggs at all and during the whole year,İ can't eat ten pieces,but when Easter comes, 10 are daily mandatory .


My aunt was Polish Russian.....or Eastern Europe


----------



## besherat (Apr 26, 2019)

Chefross, I understand. It seems that both of ours ancestors were from Eastern Europe. It makes sense,right?


----------

